# FWC/Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of days ago FWC did a presentation for our local fishing club. Here are a few slides that may interest the flathead folks and a 2014 electroshocking sampling. I believe they mentioned another sampling will be done this year.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We love flatheads.


----------

